

Out of this world kickstarter campaign  - coxaqui
http://www.planetaryresources.com/2012/06/back-us-on-kickstarter/

======
maxko87
The company was started by billionaires in the first place -- kind of strange
that they should be looking for some loose change (at best some $50k). More
likely just a way to garner the interest and attention of the wider tech
crowd.

------
melling
I keep hoping that the tech crowd will adopt a few big science and engineering
projects. We're a large enough group we should be able to crowd fund something
significant. A million hackers giving $100/year.

